# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Barbos

## santy

El sábado, dando una vueltecilla, me encontré con un intento de remontada de un buen bando de barbos, había de dos clases, el común y el gitano, las fotos son de esta última especie, ya que son las que mejor han salido.
A pesar de que penséis que debería haber una escala en esta presa, cosa que yo también creo, si la hubiera, pocos centenares de metros más arriba, ya no podrían seguir subiendo, porque hay un embalse.
Habréis notado que no menciono ni el río ni la zona, pero es que no quiero que algún "matapeces" se acerque y haga alguna masacre, ya que están desovando y ahora son muy vulnerables, si alguien quiere más detalles, que me mande un privado y le contestaré.
Bueno vamos con las fotos a ver si os gustan.



















Un saludo a todos.

----------

